# Took my baby out for a bit of fresh air today



## Piraya1 (Feb 26, 2007)

This is my female monocled cobra. Love her to bits.














































Hope you like, wish I had someone to take pictures though with me in the picture.


----------



## leighlian-x (Nov 9, 2010)

:flrt:


----------



## emmilllyyy (Oct 9, 2010)

corbas have to be the ultimate snake, absolutely stunning!:flrt: i want to own a false water cobra one day, i could never cope with a venomous one!


----------



## JumperBoy (Jul 3, 2010)

*Stunning!*

:flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## Jb1432 (Apr 19, 2008)

You've got to love the Irish, keeping deadly animals with no restrictions and then letting them out into the garden for a sunbathe :lol2: Cracking snake mate : victory:


----------



## JustJack (Apr 19, 2010)

:flrt: :flrt:! 
Awesome snake! I would be scared incase it decided it wanted a break of freedom in your garden! :devil:


----------



## snakemum (May 7, 2011)

:no1: she is most shurley stunning ! 
what a cutie you have


----------



## Piraya1 (Feb 26, 2007)

Jb1432 said:


> You've got to love the Irish, keeping deadly animals with no restrictions and then letting them out into the garden for a sunbathe :lol2: Cracking snake mate : victory:


:lol2: Yeah, But those herpteks are awful to have as a nature scene picture...

Don't worry, I was well prepared to wrestle her back into her viv if she acted up. Do a steve irwin job:lol2:


----------



## JustJack (Apr 19, 2010)

Piraya1 said:


> :lol2: Yeah, But those herpteks are awful to have as a nature scene picture...
> 
> Don't worry, I was well prepared to wrestle her back into her viv if she acted up. Do a steve irwin job:lol2:


:lol2: Is she fairly aggresive? And how big is she? Sorry for the Q's finding cobras more and more interesting!


----------



## Yorkshire Gator (Oct 16, 2009)

:flrt:simply stunning:flrt:


----------



## Piraya1 (Feb 26, 2007)

Trootle said:


> :lol2: Is she fairly aggresive? And how big is she? Sorry for the Q's finding cobras more and more interesting!


She was the only one yesterday that was "settling down", the cape kept swiping in all directions to bite something, and the male monocled cobra wouldn't hood up. 

She's quite defensive, typical cobra. She doesn't go out of her way to swipe at me, she'll do her "charging" and hissing but she's more likely to hold her ground without any advancements from her unless you go under her nose sort of job. She's a year and a half roughly and about 4foot.
Great appetite too.


----------



## JustJack (Apr 19, 2010)

Piraya1 said:


> She was the only one yesterday that was "settling down", the cape kept swiping in all directions to bite something, and the male monocled cobra wouldn't hood up.
> 
> She's quite defensive, typical cobra. She doesn't go out of her way to swipe at me, she'll do her "charging" and hissing but she's more likely to hold her ground without any advancements from her unless you go under her nose sort of job. She's a year and a half roughly and about 4foot.
> Great appetite too.


Awesome!!
Im guessing this isn't your only 'hot' then??


----------



## Piraya1 (Feb 26, 2007)

No, I've been keeping for a few years now. This is one of 3 cobras for now, I'm trying to organize a 4th but travel's a bit costly at the minute for collection. I had a bigger collection but I 'm down now to 2 monocled cobras and a cape cobra and a western WDB rattler. I think that's perfect for me now.


----------



## JustJack (Apr 19, 2010)

Piraya1 said:


> No, I've been keeping for a few years now. This is one of 3 cobras for now, I'm trying to organize a 4th but travel's a bit costly at the minute for collection. I had a bigger collection but I 'm down now to 2 monocled cobras and a cape cobra and a western WDB rattler. I think that's perfect for me now.


Wooow! :mf_dribble:


----------



## Yorkshire Gator (Oct 16, 2009)

Piraya1 said:


> No, I've been keeping for a few years now. This is one of 3 cobras for now, I'm trying to organize a 4th but travel's a bit costly at the minute for collection. I had a bigger collection but I 'm down now to 2 monocled cobras and a cape cobra and a western WDB rattler. I think that's perfect for me now.


some people have all the luck :lol2:


----------



## silverdun (Jul 7, 2011)

So lovely, great clear pics too! :2thumb:


----------



## stevemusson (Oct 16, 2010)

emmilllyyy said:


> corbas have to be the ultimate snake, absolutely stunning!:flrt: i want to own a false water cobra one day, i could never cope with a venomous one!


false water cobras are venomous too. just not on the DWA list. not sure how bad their venom is though
p.s. just had a quick look and despite what i was told, i can't find anything saying their venom is worse than a hoggie. they're just more likely to bite. a bit of swelling and a numb thumb isn't too bad. i heard reports of people having disfigured arms but looking at it can't find any evidence to support this. think it may be owners trying to big themselves up cos they can't handle the real deal lol


----------



## Razorscale (Feb 22, 2010)

stevemusson said:


> false water cobras are venomous too. just not on the DWA list. not sure how bad their venom is though
> p.s. just had a quick look and despite what i was told, i can't find anything saying their venom is worse than a hoggie. they're just more likely to bite. a bit of swelling and a numb thumb isn't too bad. i heard reports of people having disfigured arms but looking at it can't find any evidence to support this. think it may be owners trying to big themselves up cos they can't handle the real deal lol


Have a read
WCH Clinical Toxinology Resources


----------



## steve25 (Apr 21, 2009)

Awesome pics mate, great looking cobra!

Cant you put your camera on timer and then get in the pic?

FWC venom reactions depends on how you sensitie to reactions arent they? If you react to wasps you would react to fwc bite?

Will read the attachment above in a mo'


----------



## Yorkshire Gator (Oct 16, 2009)

interesting little attatchment


----------



## bw89 (Jan 11, 2010)

Piraya1 said:


> This is my female monocled cobra. Love her to bits.


It looks like she loves you quite a bit less:lol2:. She's a stunner:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## ryuindia (Jun 30, 2011)

What a stunning snake! I don't think I could keep one though :lol2:


----------



## Razorscale (Feb 22, 2010)

Jb1432 said:


> You've got to love the Irish, keeping deadly animals with no restrictions and then letting them out into the garden for a sunbathe :lol2: Cracking snake mate : victory:


Love this post :no1:


----------



## paulrimmer69 (Oct 26, 2008)

beautiful snake but dont you think that after recent events its a tad foolish posting photos of a cobra out in your garden? not trying to start an argument but in my opinion its just taking an unecessary risk at a time when venomous snakes in private collections havent been getting the best press!


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2011)

paulrimmer69 said:


> beautiful snake but dont you think that after recent events its a tad foolish posting photos of a cobra out in your garden? not trying to start an argument but in my opinion its just taking an unecessary risk at a time when venomous snakes in private collections havent been getting the best press!


 
I know where your coming from mate but i would like to think that even though this is in Ireland that it shows that some of the stories and roumors that have gone round from the press can be put to rest from these kind of posts.


----------



## paulrimmer69 (Oct 26, 2008)

all it shows to me is a keeper letting a potentially lethal animal out of its viv in an unrestricted area, im not doubting the keepers ability all im saying is it gives any group opposed to keeping exotic animals another bullet to fire although i didnt realise the pic was taken in ireland


----------



## Piraya1 (Feb 26, 2007)

I don't know what to say, and no amount of reassurance of my capabilities can persuade anyone from taking a swipe against me for those pictures. 
I took the snakes out and took no bull:censor: from them.


----------



## ChopChop (Mar 18, 2011)

paulrimmer69 said:


> i didnt realise the pic was taken in ireland


What diffrence does it make if it was taken in Ireland or not??


----------



## Magik (Jul 22, 2008)

ChopChop said:


> What diffrence does it make if it was taken in Ireland or not??


It doesn't the opposing group will take whatever fuel they can find and even resort to making there own but I'm behind Piraya on this one I see nothing wrong with what he done except maybe not take enough pic's!let's be honest with ourselves here lads if we all hide away from the opposition the restriction will become tighter and it will be more difficult for people to keep these animals ,as someone said already there should be more post like this promoting responsible hot keeping refgardless of what country there in it's everyones hobby at the end of the day, also someone said it wasn't the best idea to bring the snake into an unrestricted area?who is to say this is case?better to deal with the animal in an open area than a small or cluttered one. Just my two cents


----------



## ChopChop (Mar 18, 2011)

Magik said:


> It doesn't the opposing group will take whatever fuel they can find and even resort to making there own but I'm behind Piraya on this one I see nothing wrong with what he done except maybe not take enough pic's!let's be honest with ourselves here lads if we all hide away from the opposition the restriction will become tighter and it will be more difficult for people to keep these animals ,as someone said already there should be more post like this promoting responsible hot keeping refgardless of what country there in it's everyones hobby at the end of the day, also someone said it wasn't the best idea to bring the snake into an unrestricted area?who is to say this is case?better to deal with the animal in an open area than a small or cluttered one. Just my two cents


I'm also with piraya1. I was quoting the bloke who has brought up the matter of it being foolish after what has just happend with Luke yemons? But after his second post he says he didn't realise the picture was taken in Ireland. My point is was if he had something to say why does it matter if its in Ireland.


----------



## ChopChop (Mar 18, 2011)

Plus i also agree with jaggers that its good to see these snakes in pictures like this and not locked up in glass tanks with warning signs alover the place. It's no suprise they have got a bad rep these snakes are not the Devil :devil:. Snakes like this are extremely dangerous don't get me wrong but that does not mean they cant be handled to a certain extent. I don't belive anybody was in any danger when this picture was taken.

Cheers
Seb

P.S sorry about the spelling


----------



## SilverSky (Oct 2, 2010)

beautiful. lovely to see some outdoor pics


----------



## Piraya1 (Feb 26, 2007)

ChopChop said:


> Plus i also agree with jaggers that its good to see these snakes in pictures like this and not locked up in glass tanks with warning signs alover the place. It's no suprise they have got a bad rep these snakes are not the Devil :devil:. Snakes like this are extremely dangerous don't get me wrong but that does not mean they cant be handled to a certain extent. I don't belive anybody was in any danger when this picture was taken.
> 
> Cheers
> Seb
> ...


Thanks seb. Well put it this way, there were 4 snakes taken out of their vivs for a short period, this particular individual is more than happy to hold her ground and confront you than bothering to do a runner. The other 3 weren't allowed the privilege of a garden photoshoot because of their behavior.


----------



## staffymum (May 21, 2011)

Beautiful looking snake:flrt:


----------



## Herpalist (Jun 17, 2009)

Nice pics Rob and a beautiful naja.


----------



## dragon's den (Oct 6, 2010)

thats in the kids park :gasp: :lol2:


----------

